# Another Useful Trick



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ever put a small bit in the chuck, tighten it and watch it swing like a boring head all because you couldn't see the tip of the chuck?

Use an old mirror on the bed of the mill or drill press with some light under the chuck and watch yourself install the drill in the center the first time while standing in an upright position.

I'm too damn old to spend what's left of my life bent over in front of a machine trying to get a bit in straight the first time.

Happy machining,

Ron


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 6, 2015)

I thought I was the only one that did this.

Great idea using a mirror.  I'll have to borrow one of my wife's makeup mirrors.


----------



## brino (Jun 6, 2015)

ahhhh, you mean getting the drill bit _between_ the jaws of a three-jaw chuck....... I've been there, and done that more times than I want to admit.

I have a memory of my son (at maybe 10 years old) doing that too, he didn't notice and he was sooo disappointed in himself for ruining the special stock he was using to make a pen, he gave up for the day. I tried to console him by letting him know it happens to me all the time. it happens to young _AND_ old I guess!

I got some mirror cutoffs kicking around somewhere.......................

-brino


----------



## thomas s (Jun 6, 2015)

thanks for the tip Rangemaster.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 6, 2015)

Every shop should have a mirror or two......for digging slivers out of your eyeball.

I have gotten into the habit of nearly closing the chuck completely, then slowly opening until I get it in the center. I guess we've all done that once in  while. I don't do it on the mill so much, but on cordless drills.....spinning the chuck closed while holding the drill......yup. All the time.


----------



## savarin (Jun 6, 2015)

been there done that. I use one of those inspection mirrors on the end of a telescoping arm, really handy for seeing behind the tool piece and under stuff.
It also fits onto my bicycle helmet for a rear view mirror. (cant turn your head round to look on a recumbent)


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 7, 2015)

I am very happy that you guys have gained something from my post.  I'm even happier that I'm not wasting my time beating a dead horse.  Cheers!

Happy machining,


Ron


----------

